# Judgement Call



## BookishBetrayal (Jul 30, 2011)

I just got my new little girl today and my breeder says to keep the wheel out for the first few days till they settle in and start eating regularly but...my girl is a climber so went ahead and gave her the wheel to try to deter the climbing but that only works for all of 10 minutes at a time. Should I maybe put her in the bath tub for the night till I can get some plexiglass tomorrow to line the sides of her cage? She's in a regular Guinea pig/chinchilla/rabbit cage one level till I move then I'm making a c&c with HIGH walls. The bath generally is the warmest room being that it's the smallest but i'm afraid the actual tub might get to cold though  Any Ideas its 11:38 where I am so I can't exactly run out and get something now.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think it's okay that you put the wheel in, I would have done the same and have let them have it from the beginning. If you have to resort to the bathtub you can put a folded blanket so that the cage isn't directly on the floor. I'm not sure if it would be safe for the hedgehog to be in the bathtub by himself, I have heard of people doing it before when traveling but not sure of the safety. If you did have to though with no other choice I would put some non snagging type blanket to cover the bottom so it won't be cold and the hideout with hedgie blankets or hedgie bags etc. Be careful with shampoo bottles and such if you keep them in there, I had a scary thing happen once where a big one feel into the tube when mine was in there for a cage cleaning. Luckily it missed but could have been bad so I always share just in case.


----------

